# Heresy Online Army Painting Challenge June 2014 - May 2015. Third Quarter Roundup.



## Tawa

So here's your roundup for the third quarter of the APC.  We're well on the way to the finish line now!

Out of the nine entrants from the second quarter, we are now down to the eight shown below.
Keep it going guys! :good:

Tawa: 8. 2 RL Cards spent.
@Nordicus: 11.
@Khornesfist: 10. One RL Card spent.
@SwedeMarine: 10. One RL Card spent.
@Iraqiel: 10. One RL Card spent.
@Howzaa: 10.
@Relise: 10.
@DaisyDuke: 10. One RL Card spent.

And a late entrant:
@R_Squared: 4.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Tawa, am I not on 10 with a life lost?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Six with the challenge already completed, and two more likely to finish it? That's good stuff. Any idea how many completed it last year?


----------



## Nordicus

Wait, I already completed it? 

I feel like the guy who read ahead on his homework. That's not me!


----------



## R_Squared

I think I may have left it a little late. 
Fortunately, I've been having a great deal of fun doing the painting, and it has been a great motivator. I genuinely believe that without this thread, I would not have completed half as many models.


----------



## Iraqiel

This is good, this challenge is a very different atmosphere to my Plog and even though I don't get to post all the things that I've worked on in here, it still helps to keep me on track and not get distracted from working to finish armies!


----------



## DaisyDuke

How do you finish an army? 
I started mine back in 93........


----------



## Relise

DaisyDuke said:


> How do you finish an army?
> I started mine back in 93........


You never do!! I started my Marines back when 40K first came out. Then dropped out of the hobby for while and when I restarted I carried on with Marines and I'm still adding to them bit by bit now. Most of the old figures have gone but some of the original Rouge Trader ones are there in my force.

Back on topic....

Well done everyone it certainly takes quite some dedication to get this challenge done and looks like 8 of us are going to get there. :so_happy: :so_happy: :so_happy:

R_Squared - You're having a great warm up for next years challenge :grin: and you're right its a great motivator, I certainly wouldn't have a fully painted Relics force without it.


----------



## Tawa

DaisyDuke said:


> Tawa, am I not on 10 with a life lost?


No mate, you've got completed units for seven of the entries, a completed double month and one RL Card spent. 
June, July & August: Complete.
September: Double Unit.
October: Complete.
November: RL Card.
December, January & February: Complete.





Khorne's Fist said:


> Six with the challenge already completed, and two more likely to finish it? That's good stuff. Any idea how many completed it last year?


Not sure mate, but here's a chap in the know: @humakt.



Nordicus said:


> Wait, I already completed it?
> 
> I feel like the guy who read ahead on his homework. That's not me!


Yup, the requirement is a minimum of 10 units. You've cleared the threshold with three months still to go. :good:



R_Squared said:


> I think I may have left it a little late.
> Fortunately, I've been having a great deal of fun doing the painting, and it has been a great motivator. I genuinely believe that without this thread, I would not have completed half as many models.


You're doing well though, and the whole point of this is a painting motivator :good:



DaisyDuke said:


> How do you finish an army?
> I started mine back in 93........


Finish an army....? :shok:
Get security in here, we've got a Divergent! :security:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Did my venomthrope and death leaper not count for a double in January's? :-(


----------



## Tawa

Bollocks. I appear to have missed that.

I've just gone back over the thread again, and yeah, it counts. My bad 


EDIT: That puts everybody except R_Squared and myself into the green zone! :shok:


----------



## DaisyDuke

No worries tawa


----------



## Relise

If anyone is interested I've just updated my Plog with an a couple of full army photo's of my Orcnar. All but one of these units was painted for this challenge I think :biggrin:

So it's an early record of what can be achieved even only doing small units each month.

Plog is at Orcnar Plog


----------



## Mossy Toes

Tawa said:


> Out of the nine entrants from the second quarter, we are now down to the eight shown below.
> Keep it going guys!


*staggers, topples, crashes to the ground*

Go on... without me. Don't let me slow you down.

*coughs blood, dies*


----------



## Iraqiel

Mossy Toes said:


> *staggers, topples, crashes to the ground*
> 
> Go on... without me. Don't let me slow you down.
> 
> *coughs blood, dies*


Typical Mossy Toes behaviour... never leave a man behind!


----------



## Tawa

MEDIC!!!! :shok:

*runs back for Mossy*


----------

